# yaking your bait out for beach shark fishing...



## SA-fisher (Sep 29, 2008)

would yall do this at night, do you think it would be safe if your carful, if not what time would you paddle the bait out their a ways, when your gunna pull an all nighter?

also im looking into getting a penn special senator 114h 6/0 reel for this, what size rod would you recommend for this reel and type of beach shark fishing?


----------



## wolfva (Nov 17, 2006)

Probably safer then if you stuffed the bait down your shorts and swam it out....


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

i don't see why it wouldn't be safe, i have seen people jump off jennites pier at dark with tuna heads with 16/0 reels and paddle it out 400 yards with a surf board and they came back in 1 piece


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

Strictly my opinion here but I guess it depends on several factors .........

1) Time of year/water temps: Sharks are typically around in the summer months obviously and they also tend to feed more actively from dusk til dawn. So if you opt to yak some bait out, it's best to assume that sharks will be in your vicinity to a greater extent the other times (by theory).

2) Conditions: With the dark comes less visability. Not only for you in regards to judging surf conditions, but also for your buddies or rescue personel should you get into trouble. 

When we run bait out - we stay pretty active during the day. Changing up baits, etc. However, just before dusk, we pull the lines out and freshen everything up and make one more run out. If you can handle the work - I'd suggest bait several rigs and making one big run out, deploying each bait seperately.

As for reels, the 6/0 is just fine. I have a 6/0 wide and a 9/0. Both hold LOTS of line and should serve you well. 

We also stack are rods on elevated rod holders (mounted to the back of our truck). This keeps your line up above the waves/surf as much as possible.


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

Texas: maybe
New Smyrna Beach,Fl
Give me a shout so I can bring the camcoder
Year's 23rd shark bite breaks record

By EILEEN ZAFFIRO 
Staff Writer 

A 44-year-old surfer cruising some powerful waves Sunday near the jetty in New Smyrna Beach unwittingly landed himself a spot in local history.

When a shark nipped the Jupiter man's foot, he became the 23rd shark bite victim of the year. That breaks the 2001 record of 22 bites, a tally that dubbed 2001 the "Year of the Shark."

The unidentified man was surfing south of the jetty about noon when he felt something prick his foot, said Capt. Scott Petersohn, spokesman for the Volusia County Beach Patrol.

"It was extremely minor and he went back out surfing" after a Beach Patrol officer put Band-Aids on his foot, Petersohn said.

"There were a lot of surfers out, more than usual, and good waves," Petersohn said. "It was bound to happen with that many people on the water."


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

BentHook said:


> Texas: maybe
> New Smyrna Beach,Fl
> Give me a shout so I can bring the camcoder
> Year's 23rd shark bite breaks record
> ...


Actually, we're up to 24 now!


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

sprtsracer said:


> Actually, we're up to 24 now!


Remember the media frenzy that year? They were going nuts over shark bites, but we have more bites this year, and barely a blurb has been heard on the news.  Gotta love sensationalism.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

basstardo said:


> Remember the media frenzy that year? They were going nuts over shark bites, but we have more bites this year, and barely a blurb has been heard on the news.  Gotta love sensationalism.


Yup...of course, the media is pre-occupied with other things right now, LOL.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Very true. It's when the news is slow that we start getting that kind of crap.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

SA-fisher said:


> would yall do this at night, do you think it would be safe if your carful, if not what time would you paddle the bait out their a ways, when your gunna pull an all nighter?
> 
> also im looking into getting a penn special senator 114h 6/0 reel for this, what size rod would you recommend for this reel and type of beach shark fishing?


I make my final trip out just as the sun is going down. That way there is enough light to read the surf and set the baits out correctly spaced for the rods. If you are using just one rod and you want to set out a bait after dark it would be wise to have a bright headlamp. The biggest problem I've seen with paddling at night is launching into surf you cannot see well.

As for the setup: I fish a Senator 114H spooled with almost 1200 yds of 50# Cortland Spectron braid. That should be enough line to handle most toothys from the surf. My rod is a Shakespeare BigWater that I got at Dicks for like $50. Aftco roller stripper and tip to decrease friction on those fast runs (I also use this for king rigging). The rod has lots of backbone without lots of weight, and matches the 6/0 pretty well.

Hope that helps!

Evan


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

*Rod specs*

Shakespeare Tidewater BTW 60 SURR
6'0"
30-80# line

$63.99 at Bait 'n Hook Tackle

Rod

Evan


----------



## SA-fisher (Sep 29, 2008)

thanks alot Evan, you have been an awesome help, whats the length of that rod?


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Six foot even. Shakespeare also makes a 5.5 foot model that is a little stiffer and rated for 50-130# line and is a bit stiffer, but the 6 footer is fine for me.

You can get a better price on both rods at Bass Pro:

Shakespeare Tidewater Standup Rods

Evan


----------



## SA-fisher (Sep 29, 2008)

o haha i saw it just now on the last one you sent me, ok those look good, are these rods good for surf fishing for shark, or what length rod do you think would work best for this kind of fishing?


----------



## cannotlogin (Sep 1, 2008)

I would get a 60 to 80 class and i would not do that at night i go at dusk then drop a ancor out there to.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

These work well for me in NC, don't know about what size sharks you get in TX but the largest I've landed was 8 ft. Just make sure you mount your rods in a high surf spike so the line doesn't get dragged down by the breakers. Some might prefer a longer rod to help lift the line higher.

What I've found to work is this. Tie a snap swivel on the main line and connect your shark rig to it. Then add an 8oz king anchor (weight with fixed prongs, see the King Fishing 101 thread in the Bible) and close the snap. Now paddle your rig out and dorp at the desired point. When you get back to the beach lower your rod tip and reel in slowly until you feel tension. Set the rod in your spike and wait.

This way, your line is held in place by the anchor and I have yet to find the wave that can dislodge the line. But when a shark picks up the bait the anchor is pulled easily out of the sand and just hangs there.

A note: This setup is only good on relatively smooth sand beaches. If there is structure that the shark can run to the anchor will likely become snagged.

Evan


----------



## SA-fisher (Sep 29, 2008)

ok thanks so it would be better to set up your rigs away from people and structures? and what would be everything you would need to have when u go and do the actual beach shark fishing, like a list of everything? thanks alot man your advice is helping alot


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Supplies for beach sharking:

6-10 rigs made in advance and ready to switch out.
Powerful flashlight
Rope for tailing sharks
Fighting belt or harness
Replacement spool of line - for when that big one takes all you got
Good pair of leather gloves for grabbing hold of leaders
Sand spikes - I like the Bass Pro aluminum spikes, they glow and you can adjust the height!
Sharp knife
Good pliers (or superline scissors if using braid)

Most important thing to take with you: A PARTNER!! Sharking is most often a team sport. It is rather difficult to handle a tailing rope and a rod at the same time.

I'm headed to the coast this weekend for an entire week by the sea, and will be doing some sharking from the beach. I'll take lots of pics and maybe do a tutorial when I get back, though it will be rather basic. I'm just getting into this aspect of fishing.

Buddahead, Trey and some others, chime in cuz I know you guys got some good tips!

Evan


----------



## gtodave (Mar 19, 2008)

I wouldn't 'yak at night, but that's just me. There are more daring people out there to handle those sorts of things  . I too take my last one out at sunset. If they're out there, I bring them in to put fresh bait on/check the lines, and drop 'em out once more. If I lose bait after that, I bring out my casting setups.


----------



## SA-fisher (Sep 29, 2008)

thanks this is some good stuff, and will help alot, do u kno what kind of leader would work best, like could i just use the leader people use for casting the big reels?


----------



## gtodave (Mar 19, 2008)

weed-wacker line, or heavy mono. You don't want to be handling braid with a shark on the other end. I think I use 8' of 150# mono.


----------



## SA-fisher (Sep 29, 2008)

this is where you use the cabels to right?


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

My shark setup is braid main line with either a 30' topshot of 150# Billfisher flouro (can be bought in 100' coils at Dicks) or a 20' wind-on Calcutta mono leader (you can probably get something like it at a local tackle shop).

Keep in mind that anything within 30' of the bait is likely to have some contact with abrasive shark skin. Don't put light mono (less than 60#) in the mix close to the rig. If a shark wraps itself in line as some are wont to do, the topshot and main running line can easily be severed if you don't use high-test stuff.

Now about rigs. I use either 150# cable or .080 weed whacker line. Both are pliable and can be crimped for use in rigs. The difference is no shark I've ever hooked has managed to chew through 7x7 coated cable. I've only lost 2 using weed whacker line. I most often use two 12/0 or 14/0 circle hooks crimped in tandem with 5-10 inches between them (depending on bait size) 6-8 feet of rig material above the hooks and a 200# barrel swivel to the topshot.

Evan


----------



## SA-fisher (Sep 29, 2008)

o ok whats the top shot like the line before the braid?, and how much line of 65 pound power pro would fit on the 6/0 senator?


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

Check out my post about shark fishing..

I believe the Ausie's has us beat everywhick towards Lisbon.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

The order is, from spool to fish, 30 yds of 50# mono (to keep braid from slipping) => 1100 yds of 50# Spectron braid (12# diameter) => 10-20 yds of 150# flouro topshot => rig

The 6/0 should hold around 1000 yds of 65# PP. Just a guess based on 1100 yds of 12# diameter line and knowing that 65# PP has 16# diameter.

Evan


----------



## SA-fisher (Sep 29, 2008)

wut is the fluro topshot line for?


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

It serves two puposes. First, it gives you a shock absorber of sorts between the zero-stretch braid and the zero-stretch braid. Second, it gives you something to grab ahold of when you get close to landing the shark. It isn't necessary, but is a good idea.

Evan


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Haha I meant "zero-stretch braid and zero-stretch *Cable*." Whoops!

If you are fishing a beach that has sandbars for the shark to dive behind and you are using mono as your main line, you should increase the topshot length to 50 or 60 yards to combat sand abrasion.

Evan


----------



## thebigman (Jun 4, 2008)

Have any of you guys looked at the method used by the South Africans to get a bait out to sharks and other big species? Called a one way slide it's used to suspend a bait after casting out a grip lead, the rod is then pumped up and down and this action takes the bait offshore.

---------

David


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

ive paddled one bait at night..and got dumped on the bar a few hundred yards out..wasnt fun, wont do it again.

as far as braid, dont do it..jmo..we get tons of mystery breakoffs...lose 100-500 yards of mono and the rig your out maybe 15 bucks..500 yards of braid..i dont quite know what that costs but its more..

caught my biggest shark on a bait yakked at night ...ill always try and convince someone to do it, but i wont anymore


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

chris storrs said:


> ive paddled one bait at night..and got dumped on the bar a few hundred yards out..wasnt fun, wont do it again.
> 
> as far as braid, dont do it..jmo..we get tons of mystery breakoffs...lose 100-500 yards of mono and the rig your out maybe 15 bucks..500 yards of braid..i dont quite know what that costs but its more..
> 
> caught my biggest shark on a bait yakked at night ...ill always try and convince someone to do it, but i wont anymore


thats what brent is for man...CRUCIAL TOOTHY CRITTERS




Jesse


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

yup..haha brents the man to paddle out your bait for ya at night.


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

I gotta jump in on this one...IMHO, there is nothing more peaceful than yakking a bait out at night. I do it every trip out. I wouldn't recommend it if you've never yakked before, but if you're comfortable in your yak and know how to handle yourself...then sure..Yak it out and have fun..If you catch it the right night, and disturbance in the water will make the plankton glow.....Once I drop my bait off I typically sit out and float for a few minutes and just enjoy the night sky and the sound of the breakers 200 yards behind me.


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

I knew Ide get tossed into this one sooner or later. 

Ive done it, and I dont do it as frequently as I use to. I dont beleive sharks are out there to kill or attack people. Yes people get bit, but by the time they realize your not a meal, the damage has already been done. I see it as no different of a risk than wading a bar at night by the point to get to a drumbite. we all know what swims out there. ide rather be ontop of the water in the dark, than walking through it in the dark. 

If you do it, you will encounter guests



chris storrs said:


> caught my biggest shark on a bait yakked at night


cant catch if ya aint got a fresh ********* sittin out there. was perdy work to chris. still have yet to see the pics




chris storrs said:


> ...ill always try and convince someone to do it, but i wont anymore


whats your reason?




Singletjeff said:


> I gotta jump in on this one...IMHO, there is nothing more peaceful than yakking a bait out at night. I wouldn't recommend it if you've never yakked before, but if you're comfortable in your yak and know how to handle yourself...then sure..Yak it out and have fun..If you catch it the right night, and disturbance in the water will make the plankton glow.....Once I drop my bait off I typically sit out and float for a few minutes and just enjoy the night sky and the sound of the breakers 200 yards behind me.


Couldnt agree more. Dont do it if you have any doubts at all. instinct helps keep you alive, follow that gut feeling. The risks are more elevated due to lower light, and higher activity level amongst local toothy critters. I cant pin the needle on the feeling i get going over a bar with alot of bloody flesh in a splashwell behind me. I do know, if somethin touches them baits its usually large, has teeth and will test if your ready. Only get a few shots, gotta make em count.


----------



## Metallica20687 (Mar 16, 2007)

BentHook said:


> Texas: maybe
> New Smyrna Beach,Fl
> Give me a shout so I can bring the camcoder
> Year's 23rd shark bite breaks record
> ...


he just wanted a lil taste


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

brent why would i do it when u got that bait kayaking juju


----------

